# Home Networking MRV and PPV issue



## tahlpaul (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got an issue where I am not able to order a PPV movie (Despicable Me - 3D on channel 104). 

With my setup, my two DVR's (HR21 and HR24) can see each other's list and play the other's content without any issue. They both have internet access and can download free content from Cinema Plus. The HR24 has a 3D TV connected and I have no issues playing 3D programming. The HR21 is HDMI connected to a non-3D HDTV. I just added the HR24 in November of 2010 and enabled the unsupported MRV service at that time. 

Despicable Me - 3D is only shown on Monday's on channel 104. Monday isn't good for me, so I've recorded it on the HR24 and tried to watch it on Saturday. When selecting it from the list of recordings, it does not have the "Buy/Watch" option. If I try to play the movie, it starts playing with a banner saying that I must order the movie on-line or call DTV to order it. If I go to the other DVR and choose the recording from the list, I do see the "Buy/Watch" option, but when I select that, it says I need to go to the other DVR to purchase it. I've been trying to watch this movie for the last three weekends, and have now made a total of 6 calls to DTV customer service with no joy. Finally today, they scheduled a technician to come out and verify my setup is correct. 

They have said that neither of my DVR's has phoned home since April of 2010. That means my HR24 has never synced up. They had me connect a phone line as well to the HR24 so it could try to sync up that way, but after a week, it has still not completed.

This is the first time I have tried to purchase a PPV since adding the HR24 and enabling MRV which is why I question if the unsupported MRV is related.

Is anyone else having issues like this or know what could possibly be the issue? DTV isn't due to come out here till April 2nd and I'd like to come up with a solution before then if possible. I haven't tried recording and watching a non-3D PPV, because there isn't anything else I'm really interested in. If there were something for $1 or so, I'd be willing to order it to rule out the 3D as possibly being the issue.

Thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

After you connected the phone line did you run a complete system test? And did it report a working phone connection?


----------



## tahlpaul (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, all tests reported successful after connecting the phone line to the HR24. The HR21 only fails on the phone test, but the DVR that I plan to do most of the PPV watching on is the HR24.

Before I added the HR24, I was able to order PPV through the HR21 with only the ethernet cable attached.

Paul


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

Your issue sure sounds like it could be due to the receivers never having "phoned home" but all receivers are supposed to be able to "phone home" over the internet connection now, aren't they? I've got an HR21 that has never had a phone line connected to it but it has never had a problem reporting PPV purchases.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Check to see if that movie is prefetched in Cinema on demand. Find it in the list. If it has a green check mark it is prefetched and you can view it from the list immediately. I have seen people have problems trying to record and play PPV's if they are already prefetched.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

tahlpaul said:


> I've got an issue where I am not able to order a PPV movie (Despicable Me - 3D on channel 104).
> 
> With my setup, my two DVR's (HR21 and HR24) can see each other's list and play the other's content without any issue. They both have internet access and can download free content from Cinema Plus. The HR24 has a 3D TV connected and I have no issues playing 3D programming. The HR21 is HDMI connected to a non-3D HDTV. I just added the HR24 in November of 2010 and enabled the unsupported MRV service at that time.
> 
> ...


I just installed a replacemet reciever last week. The CSR asked if I had a phone connected and I said no. She then said she would have to flag it form being able to order with the remote. I then siad I had networking enabled and she said she would then leave that capability enabled. You may need to call DTV to see if that capability is enabled on that receiver.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

The other thing to try is to reauthorize the rcvr thru D's website. Click on the my equipment tab and you will see the option to reauthorize.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## tahlpaul (Nov 8, 2007)

Mark,
The 3D version of Despicable Me is not on Cinema Plus, but repeats all day long on Mondays on channel 104. I have recorded it from that channel, so it is definately on the DVR. If I am misunderstanding you, please clarify.

As far as re-authorizing the receivers, I've never heard of that. It sounds promising. I'll give it a try.

Azarby,
Every time I have called I have asked the CSR if something is disabled that would prevent me from ordering PPV's. Each one has said that everything looks good on their end. If you specifically what I should ask them to check, I'll ask them.

Thank you all for the suggestions.

Paul


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

BTW, I doubt that MRV has anything to do with your problem. I would also suggest a RBR. Reset it twice within 30-min to flush the Guide cache and rebuild the Guide data.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

tahlpaul said:


> Mark,
> The 3D version of Despicable Me is not on Cinema Plus, but repeats all day long on Mondays on channel 104. I have recorded it from that channel, so it is definately on the DVR. If I am misunderstanding you, please clarify.
> 
> As far as re-authorizing the receivers, I've never heard of that. It sounds promising. I'll give it a try.
> ...


The CSRs have the ability to disable a receiver form using the remote to order movies etc. They will do this automatically if you tell them you don't have a phone line. This forces you to make a phone call or go on line to make the purchase. I don't know any specific thing to ask them, as I was just relatin what they told me when my HR24-500 was replaced with an HR24-200 two weeks ago.

Bob


----------



## tahlpaul (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, still no joy. I re-authorized both DVR's and also tried the red button reboot twice within 30 minutes. Everything remains the same. It also looks like they no longer show Despicable Me in 3D on Monday's, so this ship has sailed unless I can get the recording on my DVR to allow me to make the purchase.

I guess we will see what the tech says when he comes out. If he is anything like the guy that came out to install the HR24, he'll tell me that what I'm doing should not work because I don't have their official Whole Home DVR service install.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> BTW, I doubt that MRV has anything to do with your problem. I would also suggest a RBR. Reset it twice within 30-min to flush the Guide cache and rebuild the Guide data.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


AFAIK, the recommendation is still to always use a menu-reset rather than the RBR if possible.

Is the RBR going to cause issues? - no, probably not 
Is the menu-reset somewhat more orderly? - yes


----------



## tahlpaul (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I'm happy to report that the issue has been resolved. I had removed the phone line (draped across the floor because there isn't a phone outlet near the receiver) and left it just internet connected via the ethernet port. I wanted to see if I recorded a different movie, from channel 104, if it would be the same. The only movie I had been trying was Despicable Me in 3D. So, I recorded the Shrek movie that is in 3D from channel 104. I went into the menu and low and behold, there was an option to buy/watch. I then went to the Despicable Me in 3D recording that was still on my DVR, and it had the buy/watch option. Now I was able to order it from my DVR and everything worked! 

So what fixed it? I can't say. Was it removing the phone line again? Was it recording a different movie that kicked it into gear? Did some CSR read this forum, know what the issue was, and fix it for me? I don't know, but after 5 weeks of trying it is working as it should!

Thanks for everyone's help,

Paul


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

tahlpaul said:


> Mark,
> Azarby,
> Every time I have called I have asked the CSR if something is disabled that would prevent me from ordering PPV's. Each one has said that everything looks good on their end. If you specifically what I should ask them to check, I'll ask them.


Glad you got everything remedied.

For future reference, and anyone finding this thread in a search, the term to use when speaking with DirecTV regarding a similar issue is "Impulse Pay-Per-View", or IPPV in Customer Service lingo.

Good Luck!!


----------

